# BBC Radio Wales



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The Jamie Owen breakfast show have asked me to do a feature on good washing technique and a bit about Detailing on Friday 22 April. I'll be washing Jamie's car with him and giving some tips on how to 'Detail like a Pro'. I was thinking of covering:

- benefits of pressure washing and snowfoam.
- benefits of TBM.
- microfibre cloths and towels.
- what a Detailer does (paint thickness reading/machine polishing)
- types of waxes

Any other suggestions? Could maybe some 'budget' Detailing tips like using a bathroom towel if you can't afford MF drying towel, or rinsing the car with a hosepipe before washing if you haven't got a PW? 

Any other suggestions?

Does anyone listen to the show??... and ... Could I be the next Derek the weatherman?!?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would concentrate on things the public can do to avoid damaging their cars. NO brush washing, how 'hand' carwarshes can be more harmful than you'd think (strong chemicals, dirty wash media etc etc) and what joe can do do avoid damaging and hence keep the value in his pride and joy. Good gig though - have fun!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> ... Could I be the next Derek the weatherman?!?


Thankfully we won't see your pink tie on the radio, but you never know :wave:

Water blades..... yes they do dry your car quick, at a price!

A detailed paint finish you can sheet off the water with open end of hose and never have to go near a water blade again :thumb:

I suppose then you have to explain what sheeting is


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The perils of dirty brushes and water blades are good ones.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it going out live? I assume so....

Just stick to the things you will be able to cover within your timeslot. Don't try too much detail as it will probably be lost on most anyway and you don't want to be rushing to get the last few items crammed in.

Good luck (you do know that Derek is a.......:wave

:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> Is it going out live? I assume so....


Yep, live!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

How long's the slot? No pressure......:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

About 20 minutes I think (with songs in-between links I presume?).


----------



## SW:SBP (Dec 4, 2010)

Think you should mention that liberal application of T-cut doesn't actually fix crash damage...of any kind. Ever.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd keep it simple and repeat what you say a few times matt - the old tell them what your going to tell em, tell 'em, then tell them what you told them!


----------



## markwales (Nov 15, 2009)

will be listening in good luck


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck Matt - Jamie seems like a good fella.

I would definitely slip in the usefulness of a good APC. I'm sure that you're aware of the commercially-sensitive nature of the BBC so I'd advise caution when mentioning brands.

Similarly, sustainability is high on the BBC's agenda. I'd ensure you make reference to using PH neutral products and the importance of not using excessive amounts of water.

Indeed, you could incorporate recycling by mentioning the benefits of newspaper and white vinegar on glass (and wipers).

Just some thoughts . . .


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> and ... Could I be the next Derek the weatherman?!?


Hope not. His information is a bit hit'n'miss .


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Will the actual wash be a pre rec/outside broadcast or just something you will talk about in the Studio? 

As people have said I wouldn't bother going OCD specifics that we all get off on. 

a) What detailing is (how it's different/better from fairy liquid and a sponge) 
b) why a lot of cheap hand car washes are bad
c) how listener at home can wash the car without causing damage (introduce TMB wash mitts ect) 

Sounds like a great opportunity, make sure you enjoy it. 

I work for BBC radio so if you have any questions - feel free to PM, I might be able to help.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Morph said:


> Will the actual wash be a pre rec/outside broadcast or just something you will talk about in the Studio?
> 
> As people have said I wouldn't bother going OCD specifics that we all get off on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. It was going to be live but now it's a pre-record at Louise Elliott's house. Recording it this thursday. Not exactly sure when it airs. I think you're right about keeping it basic i.e. TBM, mitts, not fairy liquid etc.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

The cd test, ie rubbing towes, cloths on a westlife cd hoping to scratch it.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Well we recorded the interview this afternoon. It went really well and hopefully should be entertaining for people as well as informative.

Some photos of the interview:


























It airs between 10.30 and 11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll see if I can listen in. well done


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good work Matt!!!

Here's a link to the show. Just listening to it now so trying to find out where Matt's part is.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0100vry/Jamie_Owen_and_Louise_Elliott_22_04_2011/

I think it starts at about 1:36:00

Then continues at 1:46:00

Adam


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link Adam, that's brilliant and much appreciated.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done, it came across well. If you are ever in Whitchurch let me know and I'll meet up with you.


----------

